# Make a new home to my tropheus!!!



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

*Finally, I get my favorite tropheus ilangi and red rainbow. Just get my new order and i want share them with you guys, enjoying it. And most of them are babies, but i love the look when they are small.

Tank: 90 gallon acrylic aquarium. 
Filter: Eheim 2080, RENA X4
Sand: white, quite small*
*Light: two Beamswork LED 2600 - reef bright bright 36-40 from Charles, it's so good.*



























*A ideal tank*









*Bought it from a member, and I want print it to white*


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

This is my first tank, 65G Red Sea MAX250( I may sell it later)
Adding water first week








Very powerful filter, the water looks great

















When they are just a baby

















Now, thanks for the NEWLIFE, and they were in my 40G breeding tank.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Red rainbow F1


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, there is their new home!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good, some beautiful africans


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Love Trophs! You got some beautiful Ilangi there Evandu.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Looking good, some beautiful africans


yea,thanks


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Love Trophs! You got some beautiful Ilangi there Evandu.


yea, and i get 15 tropheus fry too, i will post it later. love tropheus


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice tank Evan.Not as big as your friend's but still very nice.Lets see some more photos. I do love your Trophs too.I don't remember seeing Frontosas at your place,did you get some?


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Vman said:


> Nice tank Evan.Not as big as your friend's but still very nice.Lets see some more photos. I do love your Trophs too.I don't remember seeing Frontosas at your place,did you get some?


oh some pics are my first set up, and they were too big, so i gave them to my uncle.

yea i am posting more pics, thanks haha, post your tank, i really want see them.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

EVANDU said:


> *
> A ideal tank
> 
> 
> ...


*

Haha, I think you should have sticked with your ideal. You never asked for a quote  Actually not too expensive for material: 2x4 or 2x6s with drywall ( (AquaBoard like those used behind the tiles in your shower) if you know a bit of drywall work. Thanks for the pic. Something to consider in the future *


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, this is the first set up.



























After adding my tropheus


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Haha, I think you should have sticked with your ideal. You never asked for a quote  Actually not too expensive for material: 2x4 or 2x6s with drywall ( (AquaBoard like those used behind the tiles in your shower) if you know a bit of drywall work. Thanks for the pic. Something to consider in the future


thanks, you know i really want to set up the new tank, and by the way, i will make a bigger tank when i refitting my home, and i will ask help from you if you would like to make a stand like this!
haha thanks in advance


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

hey man i was just searching up tropheus breeders locally where i can buy some trophs from when i came across this thread. i have a breeding colony of duboisi maswa. but i really want to get my hands on some kasanga and moliros. so this would really be halpful if u could give me tips on where i can buy some or order a good colony from. my name is michael and i would gladly appreciate your help. pls get back to me at 778 628 7779. thanks


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Great build EVANDU!!! I love the look of acrylic tanks. Are Troph's really as hard to keep as everyone says they are? I hear they are really susceptible to bloat?

@Chixclids - FairDeals has some troph's. He's not local but there's group orders happening all the time.


----------

